# Ladder connector



## phahn (Jun 1, 2015)

Is there a device that will connect 2 extension ladders
Together to make a
Large a-frame.
It’ll save the time setting up scaffolding.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I honestly can't see that being safe at all. I've been at the top of a 20' step ladder. It really wasn't a good feeling. Especially when I looked down to see the guy that was supposed to be holding the thing walking away using his cel phone.

That being said, I've never seen any such device which might be quite telling.

Any shift of your center of gravity is gonna be problematic.


----------



## Bvanvoorhis (Aug 11, 2017)

phahn said:


> Is there a device that will connect 2 extension ladders
> Together to make a
> Large a-frame.
> It’ll save the time setting up scaffolding.
> ...




You can run a plank between two ladders leaning up on the side of a house, but A-frame style? Take the time to set up scaffolding. Did you account for that time in the bid?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

ROFLOLOLOLOOLOL. are you kidding?!?!?!?
Set up the scaffolding. Your life is worth the time.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

See if you can rent a 20ft A frame. 

If it were me I’d set up the scaffolding. Don’t risk your safety just to save a few minutes. Hospital bills are wayyyyy more expensive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phahn (Jun 1, 2015)

I swear I saw an advertisement for one.
Yes, we do setup the scaffolding but it would be handy to have something small to keep in the van.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

That's a loooong ways up. Take note of how wide the feet are out on the rung side at the bottom. I can't imagine how unstable two extension ladders fastened together would be. One little rocking motion and you'll have a fair bit of time to think about your mistake.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

So, as an aside in the process of finding the above pic I came across this thing. I kind of want one, just because it looks kind of cool and would likely impress customers. Albeit a bit pricey at over $1150USD. Adjustable from 3'-5'.


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

@Wildbill7145 that peice of equipment looks somewhat over engineered and bulky to me. At first glace I thought it was a hunting stand like we use here in South Carolina for white tailed deer.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Tprice2193 said:


> @*Wildbill7145* that peice of equipment looks somewhat over engineered and bulky to me. At first glace I thought it was a hunting stand like we use here in South Carolina for white tailed deer.


Yeah, I was just kidding about wanting one. It'd be a pig to move around and work out of. The description indicated it was mostly for use in industrial settings that normally would require being tied off or using scaffolding, but in certain situations isn't possible.

It's a little giant product. They have another one that goes from 5'-9' for around $1500 or something.

It does look kind of cool though. Ladder geek here. Can't imagine the look on a customers face if you brought that thing into their living room.


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

Man I thought you were serious about getting one of those to use! Maybe rent it to local high school for the marching band director to stand in.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Tprice2193 said:


> Man I thought you were serious about getting one of those to use! Maybe rent it to local high school for the marching band director to stand in.


Lol. I'm gonna run out tomorrow morning and grab a new 4' fiberglass heavy duty ladder for $50 because it's on sale at Canadian Tire and not tell my wife I'm doing it. I just know it's gonna come in handy this summer and make my life easier. No chance I'm spending $1k+ on one of those.

It does look nice tho.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

There actually is a device that will do this. I beleive that I saw it advertised in APC magazine. I thought that it was a really stupid idea. Looked like a lot of work to convert them. And, it seemed like it would not work very well for interiors since there would be no feet on one side of the ladder.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Bunton (Apr 7, 2018)

This isn't quite what you were asking about, but I have one of these and while it is a two man job to set it up when you have a need for a 21' step ladder it is quite stable and quicker the scaffold.
Jim


----------



## Jim Bunton (Apr 7, 2018)

I have a little giant 21' step ladder This isn't quite what you were asking about, but while it is a two man job to set it up when you have a need for a 21' step ladder it is quite stable and quicker then scaffold. I tried to post a link, but I don't have enough post to do that. It is basically two extension ladders with flared bases that extend from 11' to 21'
Jim


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Jim Bunton said:


> I have a little giant 21' step ladder This isn't quite what you were asking about, but while it is a two man job to set it up when you have a need for a 21' step ladder it is quite stable and quicker then scaffold. I tried to post a link, but I don't have enough post to do that. It is basically two extension ladders with flared bases that extend from 11' to 21'
> Jim


The Skyscraper. Welcome to the forum Jim.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> So, as an aside in the process of finding the above pic I came across this thing. I kind of want one, just because it looks kind of cool and would likely impress customers. Albeit a bit pricey at over $1150USD. Adjustable from 3'-5'.


Lolol....3-5 ft.lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> Lolol....3-5 ft.lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hey, it could replace the 4'er that I talked myself out of buying today. I really don't need one, I just want another for some stupid reason. It would just cost an extra $1100, and weigh about 5 times as much.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Hey, it could replace the 4'er that I talked myself out of buying today. I really don't need one, I just want another for some stupid reason. It would just cost an extra $1100, and weigh about 5 times as much.


I use the hell out of a 4' step. I like how well they fit in occupied interior residential settings. As to the Little Giant ladders they are heavy and overly cumbersome imo. And frankly I have never seen one on a jobsite that wasn't a home owners. 

And to round this off. As to the OP I don't think I would risk a make shift ladder setup. When I was younger sure I made some questionable decisions but these days I like to play things safer.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I use my Little Giant quite heavily for exteriors. They come in handy when you want a solid platform to work off of. I don't like moving those heavy bastards but sometimes you appreciate them. I never use the Little Giant for interiors.


----------

